# Composite Godzilla vs. Goku



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 13, 2011)

Location: Monster Island

Scenario 1: Pre DBZ goku
Scenario 2: Saiyan Saga Goku
Scenario 3: Frieza Saga Goku
Scenario 4: Cell Saga goku
Scenario 5: Buu Saga goku

Bonus Scenario: all Composite Toho monsters at once vs. Goku.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 13, 2011)

If Marvel Godzilla is here, Goku loses otherwise Goku wins due to massively superior stats. Composite Toho monsters is going to be a clusterfuck of powers and different versions of various Kaiju, it's got the H4X to win for sure but will it be able to pull off it's H4X in time .

Based on feats no version of Toho Godzilla has taken a planet+ buster.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah, Godzilla has everything in his history.


----------



## ssDEADLYss (Sep 13, 2011)

Goku from freiza  and above will take.

his power level is above 1 million, in the sagas.
which means at a fraction of his power he can destroy a planet just like freiza.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 14, 2011)

Power level is irrelevant.

A composite Godzilla I can see winning, as he is a massive heat source and a single hit from his atomic breath will melt Goku to nothing. The energy blast uses in Dragon Ball are just pure power they don't show even heat or piercing unless specialized like Piccolo's or Freeza's attack. Goku also wouldn't survive being in space should he blow up the planet while Godzilla would just end up drifting along with atomic flying (lol). Godzilla had FFaster than Light reactions in Final Wars, so he would be able to follow Goku, and if Goku gets near Godzilla he dies from an atomic blast nova.

If we exclude Godzilla for the Bonus scenario Goku might still die because of Destroyah and SpaceGodzilla.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 14, 2011)

ssDEADLYss said:


> Goku from freiza  and above will take.
> 
> his power level is above 1 million, in the sagas.
> which means at a fraction of his power he can destroy a planet just like freiza.


Based on your avatar, you are going to wank Goku to the highest degree.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 14, 2011)

Yeah Godzilla has FTL reactions to the point things not FTL tagged him in the same movie, look he was able to tag the asteroid with his atomic breath from Earth to Space but that's not FTL, we don't even know how fast that was moving, it's not the same one they claimed threatened to destroy Earth as that was proven false so it's not the one which was moving at FTL, where it appeared in space after the Xillain leader summoned it and the timeframe it took is unknown. What Godzilla can do is irrelevant unless he has feats of tanking planet+ attack, he was hurt by far less than Moon busting and Kaiser power up is not changing that. Goku will kill him before heat or radiation become an issue. Lacking heat required to blow up a planet is not needed, the attack is still a planet buster which would kill Godzilla and Godzilla can only replicate that at the cost of his life, Goku is above Planet busting. 

Unless Marvel Godzilla is part of this composite form, he's not winning. Burning+Final Wars+other movie versions combined don't have what's needed to survive. Goku can't tank the heat he generates so if he's hit he'll die.


----------



## Fang (Sep 14, 2011)

When has Goku shown strength on the level of breaking/affecting continental tectonic plates


----------



## Engix (Sep 14, 2011)

This is better


----------



## sonic546 (Sep 14, 2011)

This is more fitting though.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 14, 2011)

Fang said:


> When has Goku shown strength on the level of breaking/affecting continental tectonic plates



He has'nt, he would be below Godzilla in physical strength. He does have much higher destructive power which would give him the win.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 14, 2011)

Fang said:


> When has Goku shown strength on the level of breaking/affecting continental tectonic plates



He doesn't. Instead he blows them up.


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 14, 2011)

Composite Godzilla, as in Godzilla with the best stats from all of its continuities? Godzilla crushed Goku.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 14, 2011)

Actually thinking back, Goku won't instantly go Kamehameha so Godzilla could win this a few times if it's CQC, Goku's speed could be a problem. Shame we don't have timeframe and location for Asteroid Gorath, that was a nice feat of accuracy pre Kaiser. If we can get that at similar speeds to Goku,then we have proof Godzilla could tag Goku with his breath.

Goku could take this with Kamehameha though.


----------



## biar (Sep 14, 2011)

I don't know much about Godzilla but can't Goku abuse his Instant Transmission from Cell Saga Goku and beyond?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Sep 14, 2011)

Goku could probably take this with a generic ki blast. 
Freeza would have been a more suited opponent, due to having heat resistance feats and possible radiation resistance


----------



## Fang (Sep 14, 2011)

>COMPOSITE GODZILLA
>which means all feats
>which includeds tagging speedsters from Marvel Comics
>which includes the Millennium series
>which includes the FTL reaction feat with Monster X's comet
>which includes "Godzilla is stronger then the Midgard Serpent whose body mass is greater then the fucking Earth's according to Silver Age Thor


----------



## Bioness (Sep 15, 2011)

Which for whatever reason in fiction strength = mass, that's fucking strong.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 












Like a BOSS


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 15, 2011)

The multi-planet buster still takes it.

His reaction speed is more than enough to IT out of the way of anything harmful Godzilla can produce. 

And Yes, Goku has been ITing in combat since the Cell saga.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Sep 15, 2011)

Obviously if you give him marvel feats, but isn't that kind of like giving Goku filler feats? (not that it would help)


----------



## Fang (Sep 15, 2011)

That doesn't even make fucking sense

Heisei and Showa are seperate from each other and the only common demominator is the original film as the jumping point

same with the Milleninum series

And in the last series final movies he has FTL reactions, blasting things into space and blowing up black hole after being not being destroyed by it and consumed by it


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 15, 2011)

> >which includes the FTL reaction feat with Monster X's comet



How is this any different than your run of the mill outlier. Goku has some questionable feats with reacting to ki blasts hurling out of the Earth's atmosphere in seconds and yet it is not ever attributed as Goku's speed. It get's dismissed.

Someone explain why reacting to FTL speeds one time is not an outlier yet he never uses such speed ever before or ever after?

If this feat occurred during his last appearance in a certain comic or movie series, it would make sense...


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Sep 15, 2011)

Those are movies, the primary canon, this is just a comic book.
and blasting an asteroid isn't FTL.
I can't speak for the blackhole feat, but i've heard its not a realistic black hole anyway.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 15, 2011)

Because that's not the same Godzilla and if we were to include that as an outlier than we would have to include all the other crazy shit Final Wars Godzilla did that were way above his previous incarnations.

Also Showa Godzilla has reacted to stuff that was similar (although slower)


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Sep 15, 2011)

Sense when are asteroids FTL any-freaking-way.


----------



## Heavenly King (Sep 15, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 15, 2011)

Speaking of Misfits

Season 3 premieres tomorrow


----------



## Fang (Sep 15, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> Those are movies, the primary canon, this is just a comic book.
> and blasting an asteroid isn't FTL.
> I can't speak for the blackhole feat, but i've heard its not a realistic black hole anyway.



Wrong.

One: The canon for Godzilla has never been dedicated to just the "movies". Go find a statement from Toho saying such. 

Two: Its an asteroid traveling across the entire Sol solar system. The entire point of Xillians in the movie was them stating as much for their cover with X/Kaizer Ghidorah, and the entire time, which couldn't have been more then a course of few days makes it at worst, relativistic to lightspeed .

The last time you see it is when the main dude is informed its within reach of their ship and it starts to get closer to the Earth.

So yeah, wrong.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 15, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Speaking of Misfits
> 
> Season 3 premieres tomorrow



Isn't that just the Nathan short?


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 15, 2011)

How far was the asteroid from Godzilla before he reacted to it?

Its really important. With enough distance, he doesn't have to be light speed to react to it.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 15, 2011)

...Sigh... here is the feat...


----------



## hammer (Sep 15, 2011)

so wait goku can beat  someone who manhandled the silver aged avengers now? all you are wanking


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Sep 15, 2011)

Fang said:


> Wrong.
> 
> One: The canon for Godzilla has never been dedicated to just the "movies". Go find a statement from Toho saying such.
> 
> ...


The primary canon is always the source material unless stated otherwise, so try again.
Sniping a huge ass rock in a straight line hundreds of miles out isn't that great of a reaction feat, although it is a good precision feat.


----------



## hammer (Sep 15, 2011)

the point of composite means every fucking thing


----------



## Bioness (Sep 15, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> The primary canon is always the source material unless stated otherwise, so try again.
> Sniping a huge ass rock in a straight line hundreds of miles out isn't that great of a reaction feat, although it is a good precision feat.



Hundreds of miles? that "rock" wasn't even in the atmosphere of Earth when he *HIT* it with the attack let along saw it.

Goku dies in a fire.


----------



## hammer (Sep 15, 2011)

or godzilla busts the planet and goku dies in the vaccum


----------



## Bioness (Sep 15, 2011)

That is also possible ^ although he has never destroy the planet he has the power to


----------



## Fang (Sep 15, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> The primary canon is always the source material unless stated otherwise, so try again.
> Sniping a huge ass rock in a straight line hundreds of miles out isn't that great of a reaction feat, although it is a good precision feat.



So basically you have nothing.

And the asteroid hadn't even entered the Earth's atmosphere.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Sep 15, 2011)

Bioness said:


> ...Sigh... here is the feat...


----------



## Fang (Sep 15, 2011)

I explained it earlier.

The asteroid carrying Monster X was traveling through the solar system, as it was stated by the Xillians themselves. The events of the movie takes place over two-three days.

Which still makes it at worst lightspeed.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Sep 15, 2011)

Fang said:


> I explained it earlier.
> 
> The asteroid carrying Monster X was traveling through the solar system, as it was stated by the Xillians themselves. The events of the movie takes place over two-three days.
> 
> Which still makes it at worst lightspeed.



For that travel period, yes, but it's clearly not moving at lightspeed in that video. The meteor is much closer than the Moon before Godzilla even notices it, and light could cover the Earth-Moon distance in under two seconds.


----------



## Fang (Sep 15, 2011)

There isn't anything indicating the asteroid slowed down.

Still grasping at straws.


----------



## Granlund64 (Sep 15, 2011)

How does reacting to a FTL asteroid coming linearilly towards you from outer space equal FTL reactions?


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Sep 15, 2011)

Fang said:


> There isn't anything indicating the asteroid slowed down.
> 
> Still grasping at straws.



Of course there isn't, if you're blind.

The meteor is starting to burn in the atmosphere before Godzilla even spots it. At light speed it would only take a tiny fraction of a second to hit the planet from that distance. It takes Godzilla around fifteen seconds to fire his atomic breath at the meteor once he notices it, and it still isn't near the Earth's surface when the two collide.

Unless the film is playing in slow motion, it's physically impossible for the meteor to be moving at anything even remotely close to the speed of light. That's all there is to it.


----------



## Nevermind (Sep 15, 2011)

Not to mention that if the meteor was traveling FTL in the atmosphere the entire planet would be burning up in flames.

Judging by a few calcs over the time period mentioned the asteroid was in fact traveling at FTL speeds, but there are too many things wrong with the feat to say Godzilla can react to something that fast and according to Tranquil that was a different asteroid anyway.

Goku wins via casual ki nukes unless Marvel Godzilla is involved.


----------



## Granlund64 (Sep 15, 2011)

Besides Godzilla saw it when it was still hundreds of kilometers high. Even if the asteroid was travelling at FTL speeds, it wouldn't be even close to FTL reaction feat unless Godzilla had reacted to it when it was like 2 meters above his head..


----------



## Fang (Sep 15, 2011)

Granlund64 said:


> How does reacting to a FTL asteroid coming linearilly towards you from outer space equal FTL reactions?



How does not it throw it out that there isn't a mentioning of it slowing down or changing speed? Nor does it have anything to do with suspension of disblief that he hit it when it entered the Earth's orbit.



Eldritch Sukima said:


> Of course there isn't, if you're blind.



Still waiting on the proof. JJBA characters have stands that are tangible that move in lightspeed in the atmosphere, even FTL ones.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 15, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Isn't that just the Nathan short?



Nope. Series 3 also premieres tonight, along with the short before it airs on E4.


----------



## Fang (Sep 15, 2011)

Nevermind said:


> Not to mention that if the meteor was traveling FTL in the atmosphere the entire planet would be burning up in flames.



Explain hundreds of characters that move at lightspeed/FTL in a planet's atmosphere.



> Judging by a few calcs over the time period mentioned the asteroid was in fact traveling at FTL speeds, but there are too many things wrong with the feat to say Godzilla can react to something that fast and according to Tranquil that was a different asteroid anyway.



Its the same asteroid.

Have you even fucking watched Final Wars? 



> Goku wins via casual ki nukes unless Marvel Godzilla is involved.



Nope. The film versions include an incorporeal Godzilla as well that absorbs three Immortal Gods souls.



Granlund64 said:


> Besides Godzilla saw it when it was still hundreds of kilometers high. Even if the asteroid was travelling at FTL speeds, it wouldn't be even close to FTL reaction feat unless Godzilla had reacted to it when it was like 2 meters above his head..



The Earth's entire atmosphere goes beyond "hundreds of kilometers" and the clip shows the asteroid before it even enters it.

You have no idea what your talking about and its painful.


----------



## Fang (Sep 15, 2011)

Earth's atmosphere my ass


----------



## Granlund64 (Sep 15, 2011)

Fang said:


> The Earth's entire atmosphere goes beyond "hundreds of kilometers" and the clip shows the asteroid before it even enters it.
> 
> You have no idea what your talking about and its painful.



Umm, Godzilla had many seconds to react to it. How do you get a FTL reaction out of that is simply beyond me. Or do you consider someone dodging a bullet shot from 10 miles away a bullet timer?


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Sep 15, 2011)

Fang said:


> Still waiting on the proof.



I've already given it to you. Unless the scene was being shown in slow motion, the asteroid couldn't possibly be FTL, light speed, or even relativistic at that moment. Get over it.


----------



## Fang (Sep 15, 2011)

That's a painfully awful analogy.

Do you think reacting to GER from a mile away makes someone slow?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh for christ sake we don't know the exact speed of the asteroid, that asteroid is not the one we saw in simulations moving at FTL speeds and smashing the Earth, the asteroid hit Godzilla and created a city level blast at best, even saying Godzilla destroyed most of it won't change the fact the amount between City busting and Planet is huge coupled with the fact it took few seconds or minutes at best to reach Earth. They later revealed the Planet busting thing was a lie early in the movie when they discovered the Xillian's motives, I'll rewatch it to be sure but I'm fairly certain the one the Xillian leader summoned was different. 

An asteroid moving at FTL speeds would have entered Earth far faster including the gravity pulling it down further. Godzilla was tagged before this from far less than FTL, FTL reactions would have blitzed Rodan, Anguirus and Caesar far worse and he got hit from both sides once atleast in his game of football Anguirus, nothing in the movie moves at lightspeed or can react at such speeds. Acually that's still a good feat for the speed of his beam going from Earth to arguably kilometers in space quickly, he later pushed the 100,000 ton Kaiser Ghidorah into space quite fast as well. Still not seeing this FTL feat.


----------



## Fang (Sep 15, 2011)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> *snip*





Fang said:


> Earth's atmosphere my ass



Concession accepted.


----------



## Fang (Sep 15, 2011)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Oh for christ sake we don't know the exact speed of the asteroid, that asteroid is not the one we saw in simulations moving at FTL speeds and smashing the Earth, the asteroid hit Godzilla and created a city level blast at best, even saying Godzilla destroyed most of it won't change the fact the amount between City busting and Planet is huge.



The asteroid is the same one.

The asteroid was hit by Godzilla's Atomic Spiral Ray well before it was close to the Earth's atmosphere.

Secondly, it never had the force to "destroy the Earth" nor would it make sense since the Xillians were using the Kaijuus to enslave humanity to use the Earth as a food source. It was a 90 meter asteroid, the one that caused an extinction level event in the real world was the size of fucking Manhattan.



> An asteroid moving at FTL speeds would have entered Earth far faster including the gravity pulling it down further. Godzilla was tagged before this from far less than FTL. Acually that's still a good feat for the speed of his beam going from Earth to arguably kilometers in space quickly, he later pushed the 100,000 ton Kaiser Ghidorah into space quite fast as well. Still not seeing this FTL nonsense.



Here's where your wrong:



Godzilla hits it well before it gets close.


----------



## Granlund64 (Sep 15, 2011)

Fang said:


> That's a painfully awful analogy.
> 
> Do you think reacting to GER from a mile away makes someone slow?



Sorry but I have no idea what a GER is.

The asteroid was clearly not moving at FTL speeds, and even if it was, Godzilla had many seconds to react to it....


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Sep 15, 2011)

Fang said:


> Concession accepted.





Eldritch Sukima said:


> The meteor is much closer than the Moon before Godzilla even notices it, and light could cover the Earth-Moon distance in under two seconds.



My thoughts exactly.

Your blatant wanking is exactly that.


----------



## Fang (Sep 15, 2011)

Post a screen cap of the asteroid's relation and position to the Moon then.

Even if what you claimed is true, the worst puts it at relativistic...which is still better then anything ever displayed in Dragon Ball.



Granlund64 said:


> Sorry but I have no idea what a GER is.
> 
> The asteroid was clearly not moving at FTL speeds, and even if it was, Godzilla had many seconds to react to it....



Cool story dupe kun.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Sep 15, 2011)

Fang said:


> Post a screen cap of the asteroid's relation and position to the Moon then.



This is the Earth as seen from the Moon. Compare that to this.

Although your argument actually requires the asteroid to be much further away from the Earth than the Moon is. Millions of kilometers more. Anyone watching the video with a functioning pair of eyes can tell that the idea is nonsense.


----------



## Fang (Sep 15, 2011)

Which is still relativistic and a speed never displayed in Dragon Ball even by end of series top tiers.

Now again, post the fucking screen cap showing the position of the asteroid to the Moon in the film.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 15, 2011)

Okay from the dub:

33 mins or so "another large planet is rapidly approaching, it is calculate to hit you at eleven thousand seven hundred and thirty six hours, seventeen minutes and thirty two seconds"

The thing is the size of a moon or so atleast.

42 min 15 secs "Take a look at these photographs, these were taken by different observatories on Earth at different times.

"All these photos look the same"
"Yes,they're all identical, each photo is a perfect copy of the others"
"It's unnatural, it's like some kind of holograph"
"You mean to say, Gorath does'nt exist?"
*Prof nods head*
"Xillians have been fooling us from the Start"

And when the leader summons the asteroid with Monster X, it happens after Godzilla awakens and he would have taken a day or maybe 3 at best to reach Tokyo. The Planet Gorath is shown covering  distance from the end of the Solar System to Earth within the timeframe they specified, asteroid Gorath's timing seems far faster as well. It's location of appearance is unknown, as is the timeframe it took to reach Earth. The beam itself would be quite fast but so are dragonball beams when they travel from Earth to the Moon. 

That being said GMK Godzilla is a soul, don't recall anything tangible hitting him, but if someone can prove otherwise Goku should be able to hurt him. This would be a problem if Goku can't kill Godzilla.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Sep 15, 2011)

Fang said:


> Which is still relativistic and a speed never displayed in Dragon Ball even by end of series top tiers.



That's nice. I'm pretty sure Marvel Godzilla stomps Goku anyway.



> Now again, post the fucking screen cap showing the position of the asteroid to the Moon in the film.



I gave you a direct visual comparison. Not my fault if you're too lazy to actually look at it.

Besides, didn't you claim that the asteroid was 90 meters wide? Given the apparent size of the Moon in the sky at 400,000 kilometers away, would a 90 meter wide object, even a glowing one, even be _visible_ from ten times further out?


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Sep 15, 2011)

How far away was the end of the solar system in this case? 11,736 hours is over a year.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 15, 2011)

The projection shown to the Earthlings by the old Xillian leader shows the thing passing Jupiter and Saturn.The simulation shows Earth being blown to bits.I'm hoping this is'nt some shitty dub mistranslation, someone with the original text should confirm this.


----------



## Fang (Sep 15, 2011)

100 AU

If Gorath moved from outside of Neptune to Earth in the one to three days time, its still a distance of 4.3 to 4.7 billion kilometers

edit: Earth and Jupiter's closet documented distance is 893 million kilometers, furthest is over 900 million kilometers. And Earth's and Saturn's is 1.2 billion kilometers for their distance apart.


----------



## Nevermind (Sep 15, 2011)

That asteroid in that clip doesn't look like it's moving any faster than a normal asteroid moving at 25-30 km/s and certainly nothing near relativistic speeds. Furthermore the atmosphere of the Earth extends much farther than the screencap you posted:

this

So you trying to claim that it was moving at relativistic or FTL speeds in that video is quite frankly, ridiculous.


----------



## Fang (Sep 15, 2011)

>same guy says its in the atmosphere
>last showing shows it a planetary distance from the Earth

uh uh


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Sep 15, 2011)

> Cool story bro. Stop evading.



Stop ignoring evidence.



> It was fucking glowing in space, who cares. Even eyeballing it its nearly a planetary distance away from Earth when Godzilla notices it.



The glow was barely larger than the asteroid itself. I'm pretty sure your argument would require it to be larger than the Earth, or at least the Moon, to look the way it did from over four million kilometers away.

A planetary diameter at light speed would take much less than a second. It took fifteen seconds for Godzilla to react and fire once he noticed it. That's not even relativistic.


----------



## Fang (Sep 15, 2011)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Stop ignoring evidence.



You haven't posted anything for me to ignore even if you had.



> The glow was barely larger than the asteroid itself. I'm pretty sure your argument would require it to be larger than the Earth, or at least the Moon, to look the way it did from over four million kilometers away.



Suspension of disbelief.





> A planetary diameter at light speed would take much less than a second. It took fifteen seconds for Godzilla to react and fire once he noticed it. That's not even relativistic.



It did not take him fifteen seconds to notice when he moves his head up to look. Your pandering and evasion is hilarious.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Sep 15, 2011)

Fang said:


> You haven't posted anything for me to ignore even if you had.



Of course not, except everything that's wrong with your ridiculous argument.



> Suspension of disbelief.



Not an excuse for wanking, I'm afraid.



> It did not take him fifteen seconds to notice when he moves his head up to look. Your pandering and evasion is hilarious.





> A planetary diameter at light speed would take much less than a second. *It took fifteen seconds for Godzilla to react and fire* once he noticed it. That's not even relativistic.



Work on your reading comprehension.


----------



## Fang (Sep 15, 2011)

It didn't take that long either, and your claims of me being a wanker are about as valid as anything Phenomonal said about DBZ.

Cool story bro, redux.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 15, 2011)

Seems the Xillians were referencing the movie Gorath which involved an asteroid dooming mankind. The animation is also the same to boot . Original Gorath from the Showa movie was calculated to be 6,000 times the mass of Earth while half it's size and fucked with the weather when nearing Earth.



> s years pass, suddenly a worldwide epidemic of monsters appear: Rodan in New York City, Anguirus pops up in Shanghai, King Caesar attacks Okinawa, Kumonga appears in Arizona, Zilla shows up in Sydney, Ebirah causes havoc in the Tokai Petrochemical Complex, and Kamacuras buzzes Paris. Soon aliens (known as Xiliens) appear and eliminate the monsters. They have come to warn that a giant asteroid called Gorath threatens to destroy the Earth and that they have a solution. *After some snooping, it’s revealed that the Gorath is a fraud and that world leaders are being replaced by Xiliens!* After their ploy’s revealed, a young officer takes control and unleashes the monsters and UFO fighters on the world; destroying the civilization of Earth



this

Unless this is from the english dub review, seems legit. Someone could post a screencap from the subs in this thread to correct it if it's wrong.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Sep 15, 2011)

Fang said:


> It didn't take that long either, and your claims of me being a wanker are about as valid as anything Phenomonal said about DBZ.
> 
> Cool story bro, redux.



Godzilla notices the asteroid at about 0:18, and fires at about 0:34. Sorry, but that's in the neighborhood of fifteen seconds.

Concession accepted.

Oh, and 100 AU at the speed of light would take less than a day.


----------



## Fang (Sep 15, 2011)

Except for that part that you can't scale real world time with the film's own timing.

Want to try again?


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Sep 15, 2011)

Fang said:


> Except for that part that you can't scale real world time with the film's own timing.
> 
> Want to try again?



Prove it. It's an unbroken sequence focused entirely on Godzilla.


----------



## Fang (Sep 15, 2011)

Except for the part that it breaks between the asteroid and Godzilla himself, which by your logic...means the exact same thing makes Luke's X-Wing leaving Dagobah to Bespin...massively FTL without hyperspace being factored in.

You really have no idea what your talking about. In fact this reminds me of Bayonetta wankers claiming she was FTL because of the fucking song playing in the last fight across the solar system from the Earth to Sun.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 15, 2011)

Having fun mein square


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Sep 15, 2011)

Fang said:


> Except for the part that it breaks between the asteroid and Godzilla himself, which by your logic...means the exact same thing makes Luke's X-Wing leaving Dagobah to Bespin...massively FTL without hyperspace being factored in.
> 
> You really have no idea what your talking about. In fact this reminds me of Bayonetta wankers claiming she was FTL because of the fucking song playing in the last fight across the solar system from the Earth to Sun.



What break? Godzilla looks up and sees the asteroid in the sky, braces himself, charges his atomic breath, and fires. That takes fifteen seconds. More than fourteen too many if the asteroid was light speed and a planetary diameter away.

Hell, we could remove the part where Godzilla looks up at it if that's what you're referring to. The bracing and firing still take over ten seconds combined. If we're in agreement that the asteroid was a planetary diameter away, more or less, then it can't possibly be light speed or FTL. There's nothing else to discuss on the matter.


----------



## Fang (Sep 15, 2011)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Okay from the dub:
> 
> 33 mins or so "another large planet is rapidly approaching, it is calculate to hit you at eleven thousand seven hundred and thirty six hours, seventeen minutes and thirty two seconds"



Same as the sub, if you want I can post the screen caps.



> The thing is the size of a moon or so atleast.




Says "a huge planet".



> 42 min 15 secs "Take a look at these photographs, these were taken by different observatories on Earth at different times.
> 
> "All these photos look the same"
> "Yes,they're all identical, each photo is a perfect copy of the others"
> ...



Almost again exactly the same with slight differences.



> And when the leader summons the asteroid with Monster X, it happens after Godzilla awakens and he would have taken a day or maybe 3 at best to reach Tokyo. The Planet Gorath is shown covering  distance from the end of the Solar System to Earth within the timeframe they specified, asteroid Gorath's timing seems far faster as well. It's location of appearance is unknown, as is the timeframe it took to reach Earth. The beam itself would be quite fast but so are dragonball beams when they travel from Earth to the Moon.



In a nut shell in the sub, the only thing the Xillians lied about was the size and the fact that Gorath was a planet. After that your shown one more scene of the asteroid actually increasing its speed.


*Spoiler*: __ 











Then later on we're given this shot of it traveling through the solar system after already being mentioned prior of passing Saturn


*Spoiler*: __ 








The entire time frame from Godzilla's awakening from Antarctica to Japan and traveling with the Gotengo was at most a day's time, day and half tops, and far faster then what they said.




> That being said GMK Godzilla is a soul, don't recall anything tangible hitting him, but if someone can prove otherwise Goku should be able to hurt him. This would be a problem if Goku can't kill Godzilla.



GMK is incorporeal.


----------



## KaiserWombat (Sep 15, 2011)

On the satellite images of Gorath that Tranquil and Fang mentioned:



Not sure where people are getting that GMK Godzilla was incorporal or intangible to conventional attacks though: the D3 missiles have made contact with his body on several occasions






Certainly not to mention this:


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Sep 15, 2011)

Speaking of things from deep space, would Space Godzilla's cells surviving in a black hole count as one of Composite Godzilla's durability feats? IIRC Space Godzilla's cells were either identical to Godzilla's or a hybrid of Godzilla and Biollante's before the cosmic energy started mutating them. Not to mention there's precedent for Godzilla resisting black holes due to the Dimension Tide.


----------



## sonic546 (Sep 15, 2011)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Speaking of things from deep space, would Space Godzilla's cells surviving in a black hole count as one of Composite Godzilla's durability feats? IIRC Space Godzilla's cells were either identical to Godzilla's or a hybrid of Godzilla and Biollante's before the cosmic energy started mutating them. Not to mention there's precedent for Godzilla resisting black holes due to the Dimension Tide.



I don't particularly see why that wouldn't count.


----------

